# Simone Scuffet



## Frikez (8 Marzo 2014)

Portiere classe '96 salito alla ribalta al Mondiale Under 17, ora ha scalato le gerarchie a Udine a suon di ottime prestazioni.

Sarà lui il nuovo Buffon?


----------



## esjie (8 Marzo 2014)

Il cognome promette bene. Nel senso: Zoff, Buffon, Scuffet, si va sulla stessa linea


----------



## raducioiu (8 Marzo 2014)

Se uno è bravo lo dimostra come sta facendo lui, anche a 17 anni. Altro che le storielle sul bruciare.


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Marzo 2014)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Se uno è bravo lo dimostra come sta facendo lui, anche a 17 anni. Altro che le storielle sul bruciare.



i campioni, i buoni giocatori hanno bisogno sempre di un periodo di adattamento..


----------



## Albijol (9 Marzo 2014)

La dimostrazione che se uno si sa muovere, il portiere forte lo trova anche a due euro.


----------



## zico (9 Marzo 2014)

Sembra buono , percio' non arrivaera' mai da noi .


----------



## Sherlocked (9 Marzo 2014)

Vediamolo nel tempo. Per ora bene.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (9 Marzo 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La dimostrazione che se uno si sa muovere, il portiere forte lo trova anche a due euro.



ma l'aspetto agghiacciante (cit.) è che galliani ha messo sotto contratto quasi tutti i portieri di serie A tranne quelli buoni


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Marzo 2014)

A 18 anni ha una grande personalità, oltre ad essere bravo. Promette molto bene.


----------



## O Animal (9 Marzo 2014)

Tanto di cappello a questo ragazzo e ai talent del settore giovanile dell'Udinese ma vorrei ricordare che ne ha presi 3 dal Cagliari e 3 con il Genoa... Nelle 6 apparizioni ha fatto 2 belle partite con il Chievo e con il Milan ma con il Milan nell'ultimo mese tra i migliori in campo ci sono stati Coutois, Buffon, Reina, Padelli...


----------



## Albijol (9 Marzo 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma l'aspetto agghiacciante (cit.) è che galliani ha messo sotto contratto quasi tutti i portieri di serie A tranne quelli buoni



Voleva dimostrare che la legge dei grandi numeri non esiste


----------



## Jino (9 Marzo 2014)

E' sicuramente un buonissimo giovane, ma ogni commento esaltante per me è ad oggi senza senso, calma.


----------



## Frikez (9 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Tanto di cappello a questo ragazzo e ai talent del settore giovanile dell'Udinese ma vorrei ricordare che ne ha presi 3 dal Cagliari e 3 con il Genoa... Nelle 6 apparizioni ha fatto 2 belle partite con il Chievo e con il Milan ma con il Milan nell'ultimo mese tra i migliori in campo ci sono stati Coutois, Buffon, Reina, Padelli...



Courtois Buffon e Reina, tre cessi mi dicono 

Non c'entra niente che abbia preso 6 gol in 2 trasferte, l'Udinese quest'anno ha una difesa ridicola e a Genova ha comunque salvato il risultato in più di una circostanza.


----------



## O Animal (9 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Courtois Buffon e Reina, tre cessi mi dicono
> 
> Comunque non c'entra niente che abbia preso 6 gol in 2 trasferte, l'Udinese quest'anno ha una difesa ridicola e a Genova ha comunque salvato il risultato in più di una circostanza.



Beh quando gli abbiamo incontrati noi non mi sembravano al top della forma... Vedi le performance di Courtois prima e dopo di noi, vedi Buffon in nazionale, vedi Reina e il Napoli nell'ultimo mese... Vedi Padelli e amici...

Non era una critica al ragazzo, 17 anni.. ci arrivo anch'io che non sia l'ultimo arrivato ma definirlo il nuovo Buffon mi sembra quantomai prematuro...


----------



## Angstgegner (9 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Non era una critica al ragazzo, 17 anni.. ci arrivo anch'io che non sia l'ultimo arrivato ma definirlo il nuovo Buffon mi sembra quantomai prematuro...



In questo paese se non si fanno paragoni scomodi/improbabili non si è contenti.
Scuffet mi sta piacendo tantissimo e ha una grande personalità (e bravura) per avere 17 anni, sia chiaro.


----------



## Frikez (9 Marzo 2014)

L'ho definito apposta il nuovo Buffon, proprio perché in Italia bastano 2 partite per essere considerato un fenomeno.

Comunque ha la stessa età del nostro Gori, che prima di debuttare in serie A dovrà aspettare 3/4 anni se va bene.


----------



## Aldo (10 Marzo 2014)

Buon portiere, ma oggi non è migliore di Brkic o Kelava.


----------



## Jino (10 Marzo 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Buon portiere, ma oggi non è migliore di Brkic o Kelava.



Esatto, che poi giustamente Brkic non abbia potenzialmente un valore per una futura vendita mentre Simone si è il motivo per cui gioca il secondo!


----------



## Frikez (10 Marzo 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Buon portiere, ma oggi non è migliore di Brkic o Kelava.



Brkic e Kelava quest'anno ne hanno combinate di tutti i colori e giustamente hanno perso il posto.


----------



## The Ripper (10 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Brkic e Kelava quest'anno ne hanno combinate di tutti i colori e giustamente hanno perso il posto.



.

Resta però il coraggio di voler schierare un ragazzo della Primavera. Coraggio che quasi nessuno ha.
Sempre detto che Guidolin è un allenatore completo.


----------



## Lollo interista (11 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Resta però il coraggio di voler schierare un ragazzo della Primavera. Coraggio che quasi nessuno ha.
> Sempre detto che Guidolin è un allenatore completo.



A Udine,a UDINE


----------



## Jaqen (11 Marzo 2014)

Io proverei Gori ogni tanto.


----------



## Jino (11 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Resta però il coraggio di voler schierare un ragazzo della Primavera. Coraggio che quasi nessuno ha.
> Sempre detto che Guidolin è un allenatore completo.



Più che coraggio seguono semplicemente una linea chiara della gestione Pozzo. Credi davvero che Guidolin non sia pure stato indirizzato dalla società su chi debba essere il titolare? Può benissimo essere.


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Resta però il coraggio di voler schierare un ragazzo della Primavera. Coraggio che quasi nessuno ha.
> Sempre detto che Guidolin è un allenatore completo.


Perchè l'udinese non ha nulla da perdere, oltre ad avere uno scarso panorama portieri.


----------



## Jino (11 Marzo 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Perchè l'udinese non ha nulla da perdere, oltre ad avere uno scarso panorama portieri.



E' come dire che Allegri è un allenatore coraggioso e completo perchè ha schierato Gabriel


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' come dire che Allegri è un allenatore coraggioso e completo perchè ha schierato Gabriel


Una volta fatti i 40 punti magari con il discorso EL chiuso, non mi sorprenderei se anche Seedorf schierasse Gabriel titolare.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Marzo 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Una volta fatti i 40 punti magari con il discorso EL chiuso, non mi sorprenderei se anche Seedorf schierasse Gabriel titolare.



Con la dfferenza che abbiamo visto tutti che Gabriel è scarso. A questo punto veramente Gori. Ha giá 17 anni, non è un ragazzino.


----------



## Jino (11 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Con la dfferenza che abbiamo visto tutti che Gabriel è scarso. A questo punto veramente Gori. Ha giá 17 anni, non è un ragazzino.



A 17 anni uno è un ragazzino eccome, credo Messi e Pato abbiano giusto un pochino distorto la realtà.


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Con la dfferenza che abbiamo visto tutti che Gabriel è scarso. A questo punto veramente Gori. Ha giá 17 anni, non è un ragazzino.


Scarso per cosa? Per un rigore regalato? Bardi in una partita si è trascinato la palla in rete ed ha tutt'altra considerazione. Gabriel ha buone potenzialità oltre che un ottimo fisico, spero le riesca a sfruttare.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Marzo 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Scarso per cosa? Per un rigore regalato? Bardi in una partita si è trascinato la palla in rete ed ha tutt'altra considerazione. Gabriel ha buone potenzialità oltre che un ottimo fisico, spero le riesca a sfruttare.



Nelle 5-6 partite che ha fatto, non mi ha trasmesso una gran sicurezza. Sicuramente ha l'età dalla sua parte, ma in questo momento non è da Milan (come gli altri 3 che abbiamo già in rosa del resto eh).


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> A 17 anni uno è un ragazzino eccome, credo Messi e Pato abbiano giusto un pochino distorto la realtà.



Se sei bravo devi saperlo dimostrare. Se dimostrerà di non essere meglio di Abbiati, per il momento (stesso discorso fatto sopra per Gabriel) non merita di stare al Milan.


----------



## Frikez (12 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Nelle 5-6 partite che ha fatto, non mi ha trasmesso una gran sicurezza. Sicuramente ha l'età dalla sua parte, ma in questo momento non è da Milan (come gli altri 3 che abbiamo già in rosa del resto eh).



21 anni e gioca in Primavera 

Quei geni in società potevano almeno prestarlo da qualche parte, anche al Trapani o alla Virtus Entella.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> 21 anni e gioca in Primavera
> 
> Quei geni in società potevano almeno prestarlo da qualche parte, anche al Trapani o alla Virtus Entella.



Non mi stupisco più di tanto della situazione. Da 3 anni sono state sbagliate TUTTE le scelte. 

Chiedo scusa per aver provocato l'off.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Marzo 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> A Udine,a UDINE



trovami un allenatore di piccole squadre che si permette di fare altrettanto.
Le piccole squadre comprano i Legrottaglie, i Paolo Cannavaro.... Non c'è una squadra in stile Udinese che ogni anno si permette di mettere tra i titolari 2 o 3 ragazzi. Di Francesco c'ha provato e l'hanno fatto fuori (secondo me immeritatamente). Bologna, Catania ecc...ecc.. che ragazzi lanciano?


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Nelle 5-6 partite che ha fatto, non mi ha trasmesso una gran sicurezza. Sicuramente ha l'età dalla sua parte, ma in questo momento non è da Milan (come gli altri 3 che abbiamo già in rosa del resto eh).


Più che altro dovrebbe andare in una squadra che gli dia continuità. Certi errori possono essere "accettabili" per un portiere di quell'età.


----------



## Frikez (27 Marzo 2014)

Devastante stasera


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Marzo 2014)

Altro partitone questa sera e uomo-partita Sky. Presto per definirlo il nuovo Buffon, ma ha TUTTO per diventare il migliore nel suo ruolo.

Di certo, per ora con Buffon ha in comune la precocità e in quel ruolo, ma anche considerando la mentalità italiana nel lanciare i ragazzini, non è certo poco. In Italia non ti prendi una maglia da titolare in Serie A a 17 anni per caso...


----------



## admin (27 Marzo 2014)

Bravo davvero


----------



## The Ripper (27 Marzo 2014)

Si vede subito quando un ragazzo ha la stoffa...soprattutto nel delicatissimo ruolo di portiere.
Magari si perde, ma questo diventerà un portiere formidabile.
Sarebbe un investimento da fare immediatamente.

Pazzesco, veramente pazzesco...


----------



## admin (27 Marzo 2014)

Totò lo aveva capito in anticipo


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Marzo 2014)

fenomeno, per averlo al milan farei follie..


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Marzo 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> fenomeno, per averlo al milan farei follie..



Ne abbiamo appena comprato uno.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ne abbiamo appena comprato uno.



che ha tipo 13 anni in più di lui, che siamo lungimiranti..


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Marzo 2014)

Siamo di fronte ad un talento fuori dal comune.
Questi sono i giocatori da prendere al volo.
Lasciamo stare i paragoni tipo nuovo Zoff o nuovo Buffon e lasciamolo crescere in pace, ma la stoffa c'è tutta e lui la sta mostrando già a 17 anni.
Chapeau.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Marzo 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> che ha tipo 13 anni in più di lui, che siamo lungimiranti..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Marzo 2014)

forte proprio...non cominciamo a dire nuovo Buffon...quello si potrà dire fra tanti anni...Gigi ancora adesso a 36 anni quando è in forma è il numero 1 al mondo (una decina di partite all'anno)


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


>



pensavo ti riferissi ad agazzi, comunque io stravedo anche per gori, mi ha impressionato tutte le volte che l'ho visto..


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Marzo 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> pensavo ti riferissi ad agazzi, comunque io stravedo anche per gori, mi ha impressionato tutte le volte che l'ho visto..



Spendiamo un mln per questo e poi andiamo a prendere Agazzi. Chi ci capisce è bravo...


----------



## AndrasWave (28 Marzo 2014)

Questo talento andrà a sostituire Buffon alla Juventus secondo me..

Noi non siamo più capaci a prendere questi talenti, soprattutto se sono portieri.


----------



## Sherlocked (28 Marzo 2014)

Calma però. Per dimostrare qualcosa deve trovare prima di tutto continuità di prestazioni, e non dico su 10-12 partite, ma quantomeno in un paio di stagioni di fila.


----------



## Jino (28 Marzo 2014)

Che partita ieri sera. Comunque il prossimo anno sarà quello decisivo per lui. Imporsi è relativamente facile, confermarsi è il difficile.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Marzo 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Calma però. Per dimostrare qualcosa deve trovare prima di tutto continuità di prestazioni, e non dico su 10-12 partite, ma quantomeno in un paio di stagioni di fila.



in modo che poi costa 25mln 


Io lo prenderei al volo


----------



## Jaqen (28 Marzo 2014)

Ma Gori deve giocare.... non marcire in Primavera........per tutti gli inverni


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Marzo 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma Gori deve giocare.... non marcire in Primavera........per tutti gli inverni


----------



## Hammer (28 Marzo 2014)

ZoFF, BuFFon, ScuFFet. Caso?


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Marzo 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> ZoFF, BuFFon, ScuFFet. Caso?



Quindi andrà dai gobbi


----------



## Hammer (28 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Quindi andrà dai gobbi



Poco ma sicuro!


----------



## Elshafenomeno (28 Marzo 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Altro partitone questa sera e uomo-partita Sky. Presto per definirlo il nuovo Buffon, ma ha TUTTO per diventare il migliore nel suo ruolo.
> 
> Di certo, per ora con Buffon ha in comune la precocità e in quel ruolo, ma anche considerando la mentalità italiana nel lanciare i ragazzini, non è certo poco. In Italia non ti prendi una maglia da titolare in Serie A a 17 anni per caso...




già, e lo sapete vero chi nella NOSTRA squadra esordì a quell'età da titolare, vero? Franco e Paolo, solo i due più grandi difensori di ogni tempo o paese.

Altri che mi vengono in mente: Buffon (una saracinesca contro di noi a 17 anni nel suo esordio), Rivera (se non sbaglio addirittura a 16 anni), Mancini nel Bologna, Balotelli nell'Inter, Cassano nel Bari, Totti...


il campione se c'è si vede subito, poco da fare.


----------



## Jino (28 Marzo 2014)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> già, e lo sapete vero chi nella NOSTRA squadra esordì a quell'età da titolare, vero? Franco e Paolo, solo i due più grandi difensori di ogni tempo o paese.
> 
> Altri che mi vengono in mente: Buffon (una saracinesca contro di noi a 17 anni nel suo esordio), Rivera (se non sbaglio addirittura a 16 anni), Mancini nel Bologna, Balotelli nell'Inter, Cassano nel Bari, Totti...
> 
> ...



E' vero, ma la lista dei minorenni che hanno esordito nel calcio è lunghissima, mica tutti son diventati grandi, ecco perchè è prematuro per Simone. Vedremo il prossimo anno.


----------



## juventino (28 Marzo 2014)

Non so a sensazione mi sembra veramente il nuovo Buffon. In effetti il nome particolare lo lascia pensare...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Marzo 2014)

Sta parando l'impossibile anche oggi!!!!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Marzo 2014)

Finirà alla Juventus o alla Roma?


----------



## Kurt91 (31 Marzo 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Finirà alla Juventus o alla Roma?



Per me va all'estero.


----------



## Hammer (31 Marzo 2014)

Va alla Juventus, vedrete. Il che non sarebbe nemmeno malissimo se noi riuscissimo a prendere Perin. Ma sappiamo come vanno le cose


----------



## Frikez (31 Marzo 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Va alla Juventus, vedrete. Il che non sarebbe nemmeno malissimo se noi riuscissimo a prendere Perin. Ma sappiamo come vanno le cose



Sono convinto che Perin andrà alla Roma tra un anno


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Marzo 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Per me va all'estero.



Anche per me va all'estero. Non credo che la Juve spenda almeno 15-20 mln per un portiere, soldi che in premier Pozzo potrebbe fare.


----------



## Jino (31 Marzo 2014)

Altro giro, altra corsa, bravo Simone.


----------



## O Animal (1 Aprile 2014)

La prossima volta che sento la parola Buffon riferita a questo ragazzo sfondo il televisore... Ma lasciatelo in pace cribbio...


----------



## Jino (1 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> La prossima volta che sento la parola Buffon riferita a questo ragazzo sfondo il televisore... Ma lasciatelo in pace cribbio...



Si appunto, si scomodano paragoni ai limiti dell'impossibile, voglio dire di Buffon ne nasce uno ogni 50 anni. Se poi sarà un suo erede ben venga per il nostro movimento calcistico, ma caricarlo di certe pressioni mi pare fuori logica.


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> La prossima volta che sento la parola Buffon riferita a questo ragazzo sfondo il televisore... Ma lasciatelo in pace cribbio...



L'anno scorso dopo 5 partite giocate bene si è scomodato Maldini per De Sciglio (che apprezzo tantissimo così come Scuffet). Io ho perso le speranze. Ben vengano i giovani di talento, ma lasciamo stare certi paragoni. Buffon è uno dei portieri migliori della storia, lasciamo crescere in santa pace questo ragazzo senza pressione.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Aprile 2014)

Io comunque lo porterei al Mondiale.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Aprile 2014)

E' chiaramente un predestinato. Ha dei mezzi fisico-tecnici spaventosi.


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Io comunque lo porterei al Mondiale.



Ora come ora anch'io.
Avrei portato Perin, ma per quanto sia bravo il genoano Scuffet ha tutte le sembianze del predestinato.
Non giocherà un minuto, ma inizierei a fargli respirare una certa aria.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ora come ora anch'io.
> Avrei portato Perin, ma per quanto sia bravo il genoano Scuffet ha tutte le sembianze del predestinato.
> Non giocherà un minuto, ma inizierei a fargli respirare una certa aria.



Esatto...Buffon nel 98 è andato in Francia anche se non ha giocato...aveva 20 anni


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Aprile 2014)

Lo scorso anno abbiamo speso 4M per la comproprietà di Saponara, non credo che Pozzo rifiuti ad oggi una proposta simile per la prima metà. Soprattutto se glielo lasciamo per un altro anno. Mi girerebbero parecchio le scatole se ce lo facessimo sfuggire, soprattutto perché in porta siamo conciati malissimo.


----------



## aklos (1 Aprile 2014)

dimenticate che la Roma gioca con de sanctis 37enne...e la roma attualmente è in grado di fare investimenti molto più di noi....quindi è molto probabile che andrà lì!


----------



## Albijol (1 Aprile 2014)

Pozzo è capace di chiedere già adesso 10 milioni per la comproprietà...


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Aprile 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Pozzo è capace di chiedere già adesso 10 milioni per la comproprietà...



Eh sicuro. Ormai è andata per una squadra italiana. E' stato fin troppo pubblicizzato.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (5 Aprile 2014)

io mi sbilancio: tra due-tre anni sarà il numero uno al mondo

certi giocatori li vedi subito, gli esordi di Totti, Buffon e Cassano me li ricordo, per citarne tre a caso.


----------



## rossovero (5 Aprile 2014)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> io mi sbilancio: tra due-tre anni sarà il numero uno al mondo
> 
> certi giocatori li vedi subito, gli esordi di Totti, Buffon e Cassano me li ricordo, per citarne tre a caso.



Totti e Buffon ok, ma Cassano non mi sembra abbia fatto tutta sta carriera, eh?!


----------



## Bawert (6 Aprile 2014)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Totti e Buffon ok, ma Cassano non mi sembra abbia fatto tutta sta carriera, eh?!



Beh Real Madrid e Milan non mi sembrano squadre così scarse eh... In più avesse avuto una testa decente...


----------



## rossovero (6 Aprile 2014)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Beh Real Madrid e Milan non mi sembrano squadre così scarse eh... In più avesse avuto una testa decente...



Al Real ha fatto praticamente la comparsa. Per il talento che ha non ha fatto praticamente nulla. Al Milan è stato pochissimo e, causa anche problemi fisici, giocato poco


----------



## Jino (6 Aprile 2014)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Al Real ha fatto praticamente la comparsa. Per il talento che ha non ha fatto praticamente nulla. Al Milan è stato pochissimo e, causa anche problemi fisici, giocato poco



Aggiungo che a Madrid di lui si ricordano solo l'imitazione del gordo che derubava i distributori di merendine.

Tra l'altro sempre dallo stesso periodo un certo Raul Gonzales Blanco disse di lui, il giocatore con maggior talento con cui abbia mai giocato, con lo stupore generale visto che ha giocato con fior fior di campioni.

Ma si sa, Cassano ha il talento di un pallone d'oro, ma non ha mai voluto allenarsi. E di casini con quella testa matta ne ha fatti tanti, troppi. Carriera e talento sprecati.


----------



## rossovero (7 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Aggiungo che a Madrid di lui si ricordano solo l'imitazione del gordo che derubava i distributori di merendine.
> 
> *Tra l'altro sempre dallo stesso periodo un certo Raul Gonzales Blanco disse di lui, il giocatore con maggior talento con cui abbia mai giocato, con lo stupore generale visto che ha giocato con fior fior di campioni.
> *
> Ma si sa, Cassano ha il talento di un pallone d'oro, ma non ha mai voluto allenarsi. E di casini con quella testa matta ne ha fatti tanti, troppi. Carriera e talento sprecati.



 Questa mi mancava!


----------



## Jino (7 Aprile 2014)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Questa mi mancava!



Certo il talento va poi convertito in campo, comunque diceva che le cose che vedeva fare in allenamento a Cassano non le ha mai viste fare a nessuno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Certo il talento va poi convertito in campo, comunque diceva che le cose che vedeva fare in allenamento a Cassano non le ha mai viste fare a nessuno.


E ha giocato con Beckham, Figo, Zidane e Ronaldo. Io ho sempre sostenuto che la classe '82 avesse sfornato un trio da pallone d'oro: Kakà, Cassano e Adriano; uno ci è riuscito, l'altro si è bruciato, l'ultimo va in giro con i narcos.


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Aprile 2014)

Insomma, se non fosse stato per i genitori sarebbe per metà nostro 



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E ha giocato con Beckham, Figo, Zidane e Ronaldo. Io ho sempre sostenuto che la classe '82 avesse sfornato un trio da pallone d'oro: Kakà, Cassano e Adriano; uno ci è riuscito, l'altro si è bruciato, l'ultimo va in giro con i narcos.


Secondo me 4 ... con Gilardino


----------



## juventino (14 Settembre 2014)

Qualcuno sa perché Strafalcioni lo ha relegato in panca per far diventare titolare l'ennesimo portiere straniero random? Mi sembra assurdo non far giocare uno dei giovani italiani più promettenti...


----------



## prebozzio (14 Settembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Qualcuno sa perché Strafalcioni lo ha relegato in panca per far diventare titolare l'ennesimo portiere straniero random? Mi sembra assurdo non far giocare uno dei giovani italiani più promettenti...


Sapevo che aveva avuto un problema fisico con l'Under 19.


----------



## Frikez (14 Settembre 2014)

Ora è rotto e starà fuori un mesetto, comunque è una decisione presa dalla società in accordo con lo staff della nazionale per "preservarlo".
Probabilmente dopo le voci di mercato di quest'estate il ragazzo non è tranquillo.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Settembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Qualcuno sa perché Strafalcioni lo ha relegato in panca per far diventare titolare l'ennesimo portiere straniero random? Mi sembra assurdo non far giocare uno dei giovani italiani più promettenti...



Infortunio mi pare, ma Stramaccionibenebeneoh ha detto che per gestirlo al meglio vogliono tenerlo in panca (wtf?).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Luglio 2015)

Adesso proverei a prenderlo, perché le sue qualità sono indubbie e il prezzo dovrebbe essere accessibile dopo essersi defilato dalla fanfara mediatica a causa dell'esclusione dell'anno scorso e della probabile esclusione per l'anno prossimo, di fatto si sta parlando di Cesena, Lanciano, quando soltanto un anno fa, di questi tempi, sembrava destinato all'Atletico per fior di quattrini.


----------



## Jino (22 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Adesso proverei a prenderlo, perché le sue qualità sono indubbie e il prezzo dovrebbe essere accessibile dopo essersi defilato dalla fanfara mediatica a causa dell'esclusione dell'anno scorso e della probabile esclusione per l'anno prossimo, di fatto si sta parlando di Cesena, Lanciano, quando soltanto un anno fa, di questi tempi, sembrava destinato all'Atletico per fior di quattrini.



Infatti si parla di prestito in serie cadetta. Questo ragazzo è un vero e proprio mistero. Tra le gerarchie ad Udine addirittura non sembra nemmeno più terzo. Cosa gli sia accaduto in quella famosa estate resta un mistero. Non capisco se alla base ci siano problemi di natura fisica per via dello sviluppo.


----------



## Ma che ooh (22 Luglio 2015)

È stato panchinato per fare pisto a Oreste karnezis


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Luglio 2015)

Buona Serie B pirla! Potevi andare all'Atletico ma "no li studi prima di tutto xdxd"


----------



## Ma che ooh (23 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Buona Serie B pirla! Potevi andare all'Atletico ma "no li studi prima di tutto xdxd"



All Atletico sarebbe stato 3 portiere dietro a Moyà e Oblak, ora lo fa a Oreste , e a un 'altro che non ricordo. Sarebbe stato meglio andare all 'atletico.


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> All Atletico sarebbe stato 3 portiere dietro a Moyà e Oblak, ora lo fa a Oreste , e a un 'altro che non ricordo. Sarebbe stato meglio andare all 'atletico.



La Roma potrebbe prenderlo. Avete De Sanctis che lascia a desiderare. Certo siete una piazza calda ed è facile che i vostri tifosi lo brucino, ma il talento non scompare. Voci di corridoio (nulla di affidabile) dicono che Pozzo si sia legato al dito il no di Simone all'Atletico e che ora gliela stia facendo pagare tenendolo in panca. A me pare assurda come cosa, non voglio crederci, ma in questo ambiente può essere ogni cosa. Io non credo che sia diventato un cesso da un giorno all'altro.Ha sempre giocato bene ed ha sempre dimostrato d'essere un mostro tra i pali, certo per poco tempo, ma finchè ha giocato ha sempre reso bene.


----------



## Ma che ooh (23 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> La Roma potrebbe prenderlo. Avete De Sanctis che lascia a desiderare. Certo siete una piazza calda ed è facile che i vostri tifosi lo brucino, ma il talento non scompare. Voci di corridoio (nulla di affidabile) dicono che Pozzo si sia legato al dito il no di Simone all'Atletico e che ora gliela stia facendo pagare tenendolo in panca. A me pare assurda come cosa, non voglio crederci, ma in questo ambiente può essere ogni cosa. Io non credo che sia diventato un cesso da un giorno all'altro.Ha sempre giocato bene ed ha sempre dimostrato d'essere un mostro tra i pali, certo per poco tempo, ma finchè ha giocato ha sempre reso bene.



È bravo , e giovanissimo ,avremo tempo per prenderlo.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (23 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Buona Serie B pirla! Potevi andare all'Atletico ma "no li studi prima di tutto xdxd"



Li studi sono importanti.


----------

